# Giant MCR weight? how about Giant TCR (Al) weight?



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

I have a Giant MCR frameset that i'm thining of building up.

Does anyone know the weight on the Giant MCR frame alone? its size med ( the only size)

Also, does anyone know the weight on a Giant TCR Team (circa 99, Aluminum) frame alone? ( Size large)

thanks !


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

anyone know the weight of a giant MCR frame?


----------



## bluethunder (Aug 23, 2004)

this is probably a silly question, but if you HAVE the MCR frame.... why not weigh it? any LBS has a scale hanging around...


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

well i have a MCR frameset, its built up with giant threaded carbon fork, stem, bars, headset, bb, cranks, fc, seat, seatpost, cables

I just didnt want to take the whole thing apart to get a frame weight.

I was just curious whether it was light or not so light, since i can't tell from all the crap already hanging on it


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

My MCR is custom painted so it's going to weigh a little more than factory shipped.

1764 grams which is 3.88 lbs.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

thanks !



designair said:


> My MCR is custom painted so it's going to weigh a little more than factory shipped.
> 
> 1764 grams which is 3.88 lbs.


----------

